# Lohnt sich 4K, oder lieber WQHD



## Crix1990 (5. November 2015)

Ich grabs nochmal aus, weil ich mir gerad etwas unsicher bin:

Mein Rechner hat eine Fury X eingebaut und ich möchte mir jetzt einen 27" kaufen.

Ich will unbedingt ein IPS Panel haben, da mich die Farbwiedergabe bei meinen bisherigen Dell Monitoren wirklich begeistert hat.
Eigentlich hätt ich ja gern einen 4k Monitor, aber bei 4k Stoßen aktuelle Grafikkarten ja auch schon an ihre Grenzen, und ich müsste in naher Zukunft entweder die Deteils rausnehmen, oder auf WQHD wechseln und den Monitor scalieren lassen.

Für mich ist da jetzt die Frage, ob ich nicht lieber gleich mit nem WQHD Monitor loslege, den ich dann auch für einige Zeit mit maximalen Details fahren kann.

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass WQHD mit max Details besser aussieht als 4k ohne?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Skalieren von z.B. WQHD auf 4k Bildschirmen? Die Scaler in aktuellen TVs machen ja einen guten Job.


Bei mir wird das Ganze wohl auf den ASUS MG279Q oder Dell Professional P2715Q hinauslaufen (wobei mich die 8ms Reaktionszeit bei Dell bisher nicht gestört haben).

Spiele, die demnächst anstehen: Hitman, Witcher 3, Battlefront, der neue Tomb Raider und evtl. NFS.

Ich hoffe, dass hier jemand schon Erfahrungswehrte sammeln konnte


----------



## Kusarr (5. November 2015)

same Prob here ^^

schwanke zwischen:
- (4K, 60Hz, IPS, G-Sync) ASUS ROG Swift PG27AQ 27"
- (WQHD, 165Hz, IPS, G-Sync) ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q 27"

Werd wohl den 4K nehmen weil:
- Witcher 3 mit meiner 980ti in Verbindung mit G-Sync recht gut laufen wird (40-50 fps) (getestet durch DSR)
- WQHD nur n Zwischending ist. Kauf ich mir den, hab ich Angst in 3 Jahren schon wieder nen neuen kaufen zu müssen ...
- sieht besser aus

nachteil: nur 60Hz ... die 100+Hz beim WQHD wären schon nice :/

Nur auf nen 4k mit 100+Hz zu warten könnte noch dauernd ..


----------



## XeT (5. November 2015)

Warum denn bitte den Dell? 4K mit amd= LG 27MU67-B, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hab mich für 4k entschieden denn der Monitor wird älter als die GPU und Ultra vs Hoch ist so gut wie kein unterschied. Dazu hast du noch Freesync.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. November 2015)

*Asus MX27AQ 68,5 cm (27 Zoll) Monitor (WQHD, HDMI/MHL, DisplayPort, 5ms Reaktionszeit) grau
*
4 K nein dafür reicht die Leistung selbst einer GTX 980 TI oder Fury X nicht dafür braucht es leider ein SLI /Crossfire System und persönlich reicht mir auch für WQHD meine GTX 980 nicht jedenfalls nicht bei allen Spielen


----------



## ElPiet (5. November 2015)

Ich würde auch zu WQHD tendieren.
Erstmal kriegt man dann nicht so schnell Probleme mit der Leistung und man umgeht eventuelle Skalierungsprobelme. Nicht alle GUI skalieren gut mit 4k und eventuell sind Schriften dann viel zu klein


----------



## AlphaNUSS (5. November 2015)

Ich habe auch seit kurzem LG 27MU67-B und kann diesen nur empfehlen.  Selbst in 1440p sieht alles noch gestochen scharf aus und selbst mit meiner 290 kann ich einige Spiele in 4k spielen.
Dazu kommt noch freesync und der relativ gute Preis im Vergleich zu den ganzen Asus Geräten.


----------



## mempi (5. November 2015)

Ich habe mich damals für WQHD entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden. Auflösung ist top und die Bildqualität ist super!

Klar irgendwann kommt 4K - dann wenn es vernünftige Preise mit ordentlicher Leistung gibt. Aber ich denke das dauert noch eine Weile und so bin ich mit WQHD sehr zufrieden.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> same Prob here ^^
> 
> schwanke zwischen:û
> - (4K, 60Hz, IPS, G-Sync) ASUS ROG Swift PG27AQ 27"
> ...



Mehr als 60 HZ geht erst mit DP 1.3


----------



## Captn (5. November 2015)

Es kommt ganz klar darauf an, was du bevorzugst und vorallem, was du spielst.

Meine R9 290 findet im Witcher ihren Meister und bringt auf Ultra (ohne AA, da ich bei 4K keinen Bedarf mehr habe) 23-28 FPS.

Mad Max hingegen läuft durchgängig mit den Reglern auf Anschlag mit 50 FPS.

Für mich geht das noch alles in Ordnung. Die Spiele erfordern in meinen Augen keine hohen Frames wie ein CS:GO beispielsweise.

Du musst also entweder Framedrops oder weniger Details in Kauf nehmen.

So mache ich es in GTA V: Gemischte Settings von Hoch bis Sehr Hoch (max. Sichtweite, max. NPC-Anzahl, etc.). Das Ergebnis ist in Zusammenhang mit der Auflösung wunderbar für mich persönlich sowohl grafisch, als auch die Frames betreffend (45-50 FPS).

Wenn du aber sagst, dass du unbedingt 120 oder 144Hz genießen willst, wirst du momentan bei 4K aufgrund der mangelnden Schnittstelle nicht fündig.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

Wobei FreeSync bei den empfohlenen Monitoren nur bei 40-60Hz greift


----------



## AlphaNUSS (5. November 2015)

Man kanns selber auf 33hz runter stellen, aber selbst 40-60Hz sind su gut wie immer genug. Mit 30 FPS will ich eigentlich nichts spielen.


----------



## HisN (5. November 2015)

Ein Monitor überlebt zig Grafikkarten.

Großen Moni kaufen (Philips BDM4064UC) und die Grafikkarten alle 12 Monate wachsen lassen.


Nicht einen kleinen Monitor kaufen, und dann wenn die Grafikkarten wachsen ärgern, dass der Moni so klein ist.


Der Moni ist IMMER eine Investition in die Zukunft.
Es ist das Teil am Rechner das am meisten benutzt wird und am längsten durchhält. Warum spart ihr da immer daran? 


<-- hat die letzten 8 Jahre 2560x1600 genossen, während alle anderen in die FHD-Sehschlitze geschaut haben.
<-- genießt jetzt UHD die nächsten Jahre, während alle anderen in WQHD-Sehschlitze schauen^^


Alles eine Frage vom Standpunkt. Ich kann sehr gut damit leben die Regler in den Games bedienen zu müssen. Wer meint "MAX" ist die einzige wahre Stellung, der muss dann wohl durch.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (5. November 2015)

Die Alternativen haben gar kein Adaptiv Sync und die 40-60hz reichen mir zumindest in den meisten Spielen.


----------



## Crix1990 (5. November 2015)

System ist / wird i7-6700k, Fury X, 16GB RAM, ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming.

Den LG hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm, aber mit LG hab ich schon so viel schlechte Erfahrung gemacht (zugegeben, seit 2-3 Jahren hab ich keine LG Geräte mehr genutzt, das war aber auch Absicht).
Zu den Dells: Ich find, dass Dell ein Klasse Bild hat 

Wenns den ASUS mit 4k + Freesync geben würde, würd ich ihn nehmen.

Preislich: Versuchen wir mal unter 800€ zu bleiben.

Spiele, die demnächst anstehen: Hitman, Witcher 3, Battlefront, der neue Tomb Raider und evtl. NFS.

EDIT:
Muss, muss ich nicht, meine beiden Dells (24"+23") laufen so weit, aber ich brauch ne Referenz für die anbohr-Höhe meines neuen Center Speakers


----------



## AlphaNUSS (5. November 2015)

Hier mal noch der Prad Testbericht Test Monitor LG 27MU67-B vll hilft dir das ja weiter.


----------



## Crix1990 (5. November 2015)

Er liest sich gut 

Aber so oder so, wäre wieder die Frage nach der Rechenleistung.
Kannst du mal testen, wie der LG Scaliert, wenn du nur WQHD anlegst?


----------



## AlphaNUSS (5. November 2015)

Wie gesagt, spiele mit meiner 290 alle AAA Titel wie Metal Gear und witcher in 1440p und das sieht super aus. Sachen wie Blood Bowl 2 oder Soma laufen auch ganz gut in 4k.


----------



## Crix1990 (5. November 2015)

So, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich es mal mache, aber ich habe mir den LG bestellt (ich fühl mich irgendwie so billig...^^).

Gründe dafür:
Er bringt soliedes Freesync mit, was aus meiner sicht gerade bei 4k sehr berechtigt ist.
4k
Der Scaler soll ein durchaus gutes Bild abliefern (nicht nur laut AlphaNUSS). Sollte die Fury X dann mal am Ende sein, spiele ich auf WGHD weiter und lass den Monitor Scalieren. Im Eifer des Gefechtes dürfte das kaum auffallen.
Wenn er Müll ist geht er zurück 

Irgendwie ist er aber zu günstig...

Ich hoffe mal, dass er Samstag kommt.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (5. November 2015)

Du kannst ja gerne mal berichten, wie zu frieden du dann mit dem Teil bist.


----------



## Octobit (5. November 2015)

Darf man fragen, wo du bestellt hast? Hab gerade gesehen, das der monitor bei "Future-X" für 500 zu haben ist. Sind immerhin 50€ unter dem nächsten lieferbaren, allerdings kenn ich den shop nicht


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wo du bestellt hast? Hab gerade gesehen, das der monitor bei "Future-X" für 500 zu haben ist. Sind immerhin 50€ unter dem nächsten lieferbaren, allerdings kenn ich den shop nicht



Ich habe letzte Woche bei Future-X eine Tastatur gekauft!
Kann nichts schlechtes sagen ...


----------



## Crix1990 (5. November 2015)

Ja, hab bei Future X bestellt.
Macht an sich ja nen guten Eindruck, und sie garantieren, dass das Ding morgen bei ihnen raus geht.


----------



## Octobit (5. November 2015)

Crix1990 schrieb:


> Ja, hab bei Future X bestellt.
> Macht an sich ja nen guten Eindruck, und sie garantieren, dass das Ding morgen bei ihnen raus geht.


Spekuliere auch ein wenig auf den MU67, bloß unbekannte shops hab ich nicht so gern.


----------



## Crix1990 (5. November 2015)

Naja, Paypal und Amazon Payment sind möglich + Google Käuferschutz + Chip.de Partner + >800 gute Bewertungen bei geizhals 

Ich sag, ob er angekommen ist.


----------



## Octobit (5. November 2015)

Ja, PayPal ist schon ein gutes Zeichen. 
Danke, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Crix1990 (6. November 2015)

Zumindest hält Future-X schonmal nicht ihr Versprechen "Bis 24 Uhr bestellt = Morgen wird versendet" 

Der Monitor wird jetzt auch unter einer anderen Artikelnummer für 560€ geführt, meine Artikelnummer gibt es nicht mehr. Allerdings habe ich gestern eine Auftragsbestätigung (steht im Betreff) bekommen, sollte also bindend für sie sein.


----------



## Octobit (6. November 2015)

Gestern wurden mir auch zwei bei Geizhals angezeigt, einer mit angehängten "AEU" bei der Modellbezeichnung. Heute ist das Modell zwar sich noch für 497 zu haben, allerdings nur für Gewerbekunden. Denke mal du könntest gestern warum auch immer so das Gewerbekundenmodell bestellen.


----------



## Crix1990 (6. November 2015)

Stimmt, ich hatte in den Beschreibungen nur einen Unterschied gesehen: Die Energieeffizienz.

Schade eigentlich, ich wollte am WE mit allem fertig werden.
Werd Montag mal anrufen.


PS und OT: Hammer, wie riesig das Phanteks Enthoo Pro neben nem Sharkoon t9 wirkt...


----------



## AlphaNUSS (16. November 2015)

Hast du den Monitor jetzt bekommen? Wie ist dein Eindruck?


----------



## xsefa (16. November 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob du dein LG bekommen hast. Ich hatte damals auch bei dem Händler bestellt für ca. 495€. Mit der Beschreibung "Lieferbar". Geld wurde überwiesen und dann hieß es nach zwei Tagen "Kauf wurde storniert, da die Ware nicht lieferbar ist" und man nicht genau weiß, wann der Hersteller neues liefert. Geld wieder bekommen und nach zwei Tagen war das gute Stück wieder lieferbar, aber für 560€...

Ich hab dann bei Computer Universum bestellt oder wie sie heißen


----------



## Crix1990 (17. November 2015)

Der Monitor ist dann tatsächlich Samstag mal angekommen (die Liefergeschwindigkeit von Future-X ist doch...naja, verbesserungswürdig).

Das bild ist wirklich klasse, und auch die 10Bit pro RGB gegen die 8 von meinen alten Dell merkt man deutlich.
An der Verarbeitung ist auch nichts auszusetzen, wobei ich das Styropor in der Verpackung daneben fand, da es komplett am zerbröseln war, was nie riesen Sauerei wurde.

Auf jeden Fall seollte man die Helligkeit ordendlich runterregeln (ich bin auf 50% gegangen), da sie ab Werk viel zu hoch ist.

Verbesserungswürdig finde ich auch, dass die Touch Buttons an der Unterseite manchmal nicht sofort reagieren, aber vielleich bin ich auch zu blöd....

Wirklich daneben finde ich die Schraube, die von unten durch den Fuß in die Halterung geschraubt wird.
Der "Haltebogen" daran, der nach der Montage eingeklappt wird, hat sich beim Aufstellen wieder ausgeklappt und mir nen tollen Kratzer in den Tisch gemacht!
Das Kabelmanagement am Fuß könnte auch besser sein.

Gespielt habe ich noch nicht sonderlich und kann daher wenig zu Freesync und Co. sagen.

Fazit:
-Super Bild
-Soliede Verarbeitung
-Hier und da nicht zuende gedachte Haptik
-Super Preis

Kann man bisher nicht wirklich meckern.


----------



## HisN (17. November 2015)

Du merkst die 10Bit?
Du kannst doch mit einer Fury gar nicht auf 10-Bit umschalten meines Wissens? Das ist den Fire-Pro und NV-Quadro vorbehalten.


----------



## javieros (17. November 2015)

@Crix1990: 
Wie ist das Monitor beim Gaming: bei runterskalierung @WQHD? 
Wie Extrem ist es mit Backlight Bleeding/Ghosting?

Ich erwarte kein  Objektives sondern dein Subjektives Eindruck

Morgen kommt mein MG279Q und wahrscheinlich wird das ein "Kaputtes" Gerät sein dank Asus


----------



## Crix1990 (20. November 2015)

So, einmal ne Runde Antworten 
Vorweg:
Ich habe einen Dell U2412M als direkten Vergleich immer daneben stehen (Dual-Monitor Betrieb).
10bit: Ich kanns im Catalyst direkt auswählen und beim Dell nicht (da geht nur 8). Die farben wirken natürlicher, gerad dunkle Schattierungen scheinen einen homogeneren Verlauf zu haben.

Skalierung von WQHD:
Ich habe bisher nur mal unter Windows probiert, wie es dann aussieht. Auf den ersten Blick ist kaum ein Unterschied wahrnehmbar (z.B. am Win 10 Desktophintergrund). Ich glaube nicht, dass man anhand von Bildern auf den ersten Blick, zuverlässig, bestimmen könnte, ob es UHD oder WQHD ist.
Schaut man genauer hin, erkennt man an den Schrifteten Unterschiede, wie z.B. leichte Treppchenbildung und Unschärfe. Hier könnte der Cleartype Wizard gute Abhilfe schaffen (sollte man sowieso IMMER beim Monitorwechsel machen), aber ich glaube, dass man es beim Spielen (wenn man sich aufs Spiel konzentriet und nicht nach dem Haar in der Suppe sucht) weniger, bis gar nicht bemerken wirkt.
Als abschließenden Vergleich muss ich aber sagen, dass ein HD-Video, dass von der Grafikkarte auf UHD skaliert wird doch merklich besser wirkt, als wenn ich den Monitor Skalieren lasse.
Generell ist der Scaler bei 1080p->4k leider nicht die beste Wahl.

Bleeding und Ghosting:
Ich betrachte das Ganze bei 50% Helligkeit. Mehr empfinde ich nachts als sehr unangenehm und es reicht locker am Tag (Fenter im 90° Winkel direkt daneben).
Man sieht bei komplett schwarzem Bild, dass das Bild nach außen hin heller wird, nicht doll, aber man sieht es.
Im vergleich zum Dell schneidet der LG daleicht schlechter ab, aber es ist immerhin kein störendes Clouding.

Nebenbei: Man hört kein störendes Fiepen oder Ähnliches vom Monitor.

Alles in allem bin ich Zufrieden mit dem Monitor, zumal er ja auch sehr günstig ist.
Unterm Strich hätte ich mich aber über ein 700€ Modell mit Direct-LED und einigen Extras mehr gefreut.
Aber das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis des LG empfinde ich als sehr gut (da geb ich mal ne 1- für), der Monitor an sich ist gut (sogar sehr gut beim reinen Bild), bekommt aber, wie schon beschrieben Abzüge in der B-Note, sodass ich hier "nur" eine 2+ gebe.


----------



## Octobit (20. November 2015)

Siehst du denn einen Unterschied, wenn du auf dem LG von 8 zu 10 bit schaltest?


----------



## Crix1990 (20. November 2015)

Wenn ich mir Fotos von der Canon EOS meiner Eltern anschaue, auf denen Starke Farbverläufe (Sonnuntergang etc.) oder sehr dunkle Aufnahmen sind, dann ja.
http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=250308
Das Beispielbild zeigt es zwar etwas übertrieben, aber so siehts aus.


----------

